
LeapIN – Start and run your micro business - achairapart
https://www.leapin.eu/
======
pedalpete
I'm curious if Estonia is a decent alternative to registering in Delaware. Are
investors as comfortable investing in an Estonian company as Delaware? If the
tax system is easier (my 'representative' cancelled my account in Delaware
this year without notifying me, so my taxes sat there, cheque as the tax
department but unable to be applied to the account).

I'm seriously considering moving a new company elsewhere. What else should I
consider? What considerations do you make when deciding where to incorporate?

